# TIBU wont allow batch back up



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

As the title says I can back up one app at a time but I am unable to batch back up. Anyone else with this issue?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Only acceptable reason for this is if you're using the free version. Batch backup is only available in the paid version.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> Only acceptable reason for this is if you're using
> 
> the free version. Batch backup is only available in the paid version.


Nope full version installed


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Uninstall both reinstall both


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

^
Agreed. If that doesn't do it, hit the problems tab on the lower right.


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Shay D. Life said:


> ^
> Agreed. If that doesn't do it, hit the problems tab on the lower right.


Okay uninstalled and re installed both....No joy. Hit the problems button and my problem is not there.

EDIT: Could it be an SDCARD issue?


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> EDIT: Could it be an SDCARD issue?


Possible but not sure. I've never seen it before.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Have you checked your backup location in TiBu settings?

(from my phone)


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> Have you checked your backup location in TiBu settings?
> 
> (from my phone)


mnt/sdcard/titaniumbackup is this where its supposed to be??


----------



## speed-kills (Nov 2, 2011)

If your used to the gb version the batch button is in a new location it is now in the top right corner for ics version

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanoverfiste (Oct 2, 2011)

speed-kills said:


> If your used to the gb version the batch button is in a new location it is now in the top right corner for ics version
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I knew that already. When I try to batch all the "Run" links are not available to be used, they are there I just cant press them they are essentially blacked out.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

hanoverfiste said:


> mnt/sdcard/titaniumbackup is this where its supposed to be??


That should be good. I changed mine to my external SD card but Stock (mnt/ext_sdcard I think) has it mounted differently than AOKP (mnt/extSdCard I think) does.


----------

